# Adding a small crawlspace pump?



## UpNorthWOLF (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello all,

Stick built house in 1999, and it did not need a sump pump. However, it is in the seasonal marshy region near Mackinaw City and last year's big snow and melt put water (inch or two) mostly under the vapor barrier as the water table rose. Taking it out manually (at first), and then fans and open air vents did the job over time as the water table went back down with the warmer months. I am afraid this year's extra big snows may do it again (though the big melt after Christmas did not put water down there -- I assume because the ground surface is frozen). 

So even though the water is not a typical occurance (seems really white and wet winters may be the issue), can I dig a deeper hole down there (without dealing with pouring concrete and such) and buy an aftermarket pump/hose and run it out through a vent to dump farther out in the yard.

Thanks for any input,

Rick


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I had the same problem in the house that I live in now. The grade was to low when they built the house and all the water from the spring run-off runs back toward the house and into the crawl.. Before having it fixed I did the same thing by digging a deeper hole in the lowest spot and putting a sump pump there and then running the hose out of the crawl space door and into a lower spot in the yard. After the first year I found putting a dehumidifier down there worked even better but you would have to make sure the drain hose can be sloped down because they have a gravity drain. Using a dehumidifer allowed me to control the mositure without having to also use fans to dry it up completly like I had to do with the sump pump. What you migtht be able to also try is digging a hole large enough for a big bucket that the sump pum can fit it and then use a dehumidifier and run the drain hose into the bucket. Dehumidiers blow warm air out so it not only pulls in moisture, its also acts as a warm air fan so it dries it out real fast.

We finally had it all fixed by putting a drain in the lowest spot and then channeling that outside and into another drainfield they had to dig.. I am sitting on solid clay here so nothing drains unless you dig below the clay line, which is about 9ft down. Its now dry as a bone down there.. By the way, with that much mositure down there, be sure your moisture barrier doesnt have any rips in it or you could ened up with a mold issue like we did.. Luckally our insurance covered everything to fix it..

Another option would be drain tiles but that wouldnt be cheap.

CB


----------



## direwolf23 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem after I put an addition on my house but I had more like a foot of water. I got under there and dug trenches, put in drain tile (pretty cheap by the roll) all going to a crock with a sump pump in it. I then covered all of it with 4 inches of pea stone (10 yards of pea stone moved with 5 gallon buckets... UGH!!!)and then sealed all of it with a vapor barrier. I sealed every seam with sealant and also used sealant to attach the plastic to the walls of the crawl space and support pillars. Two things I would recommend... for $15 at Home Depot you can get a battery powered water alarm. Get it and use the wire packed in it to stirng the sensor to the top of your crock. That way if the pump quits (and it will, one day) you have some chance at dealing with it before it becomes catastrophic. Second, get the dehumidifier, run the hose from it to the crock as well.

That is what I did and haven't had a problem in four years.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Would adjusting the outside grade help? Next summer, of course.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Is the problem...runoff getting into the crawl? or groundwater level higher than the floor of the crawl ?


----------



## UpNorthWOLF (Sep 23, 2005)

It's not run off, so I assume it's coming up with the water table. There are some areas on the property (15 acres) that become mini-ponds during the spring. I may have to dig some deeper troughs out there, too, so it will hold more. Like the first responder I also have a big clay area (well had to go 240 ft down to get below it) under the sandy loam around the house and (maybe a warning?) a raised drain field about 80 yards or so behind the house.

I can try and do some prep this winter, but I guess the real test will be this spring. Even if I can sink a 4' hole it will hold more in a central location and make it easier to remove. I do have a small depression on the east side of the house I can run something to for the water if necessary. My vapor barrier is simply plastic layed upon the sand of the crawlspace.

Oh the joys of home ownership.

Rick


----------



## direwolf23 (Jan 7, 2008)

UpNorthWOLF said:


> It's not run off, so I assume it's coming up with the water table. There are some areas on the property (15 acres) that become mini-ponds during the spring. I may have to dig some deeper troughs out there, too, so it will hold more. Like the first responder I also have a big clay area (well had to go 240 ft down to get below it) under the sandy loam around the house and (maybe a warning?) a raised drain field about 80 yards or so behind the house.
> 
> I can try and do some prep this winter, but I guess the real test will be this spring. Even if I can sink a 4' hole it will hold more in a central location and make it easier to remove. I do have a small depression on the east side of the house I can run something to for the water if necessary. My vapor barrier is simply plastic layed upon the sand of the crawlspace.
> 
> ...


This sounds almost exactly like the situation I have. We have a pond already so digging one to help the situation is not much of an option and making it lager will kill all those beautiful spec that live in it.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

codybear said:


> What you migtht be able to also try is digging a hole large enough for a big bucket that the sump pum can fit it
> CB


You can buy at Home Depot a sump bucket with the drain tile attachments on it pretty cheap. Then run plastic tile outside. When I built the cabin at camp we put drain tile both inside and outside the footing because of the high water table and have not (knock on wood) had any moisture probelms in the crawl. You may want to at least put a drain around the outside perimeter and run it to a low area and/or a stone filled pit to drain. We dug a small pit and used stone left over from the septic field to run the tile.


----------



## UpNorthWOLF (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello all,

Okay, I have bought a small sump pump from Lowe's and will bring it north next week. It has a 1.5 inch discharge, but I got a step down to use a garden hose (I'll go larger if I have to). Since they are STILL getting snow up there, I think I am okay for now. Say a prayer for me, it looks like this thaw will be an extra wet one.

Rick


----------



## Garygreybucket (Feb 4, 2009)

UpNorthWOLF said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Okay, I have bought a small sump pump from Lowe's and will bring it north next week. It has a 1.5 inch discharge, but I got a step down to use a garden hose (I'll go larger if I have to). Since they are STILL getting snow up there, I think I am okay for now. Say a prayer for me, it looks like this thaw will be an extra wet one.
> 
> Rick


 Hopefully its dry when you put the tile and sump in lot nicer than kneeling in water. I have seen this situation a lot and the biggest problem is not taking care of it fast anough. It dont take much for mold to start growing under the floor.


----------

